# Andy wins the gold



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)

well done Andy


----------



## Izzwizz (5 August 2012)

Yes the boy did good, and Im not a tennis fan really but did enjoy watching him.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (5 August 2012)

marydoll said:



 well done Andy
		
Click to expand...

Yep, very well done indeed.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (5 August 2012)

Not a tennis fan but kept an ear out for all olympic news- and yep well done Andy!! I don't have it all down- is this his singles or doubles match?


----------



## starr_g (5 August 2012)

Well done Andy and we got to see his "happy" face. He is playing the doubles with Laura now.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (5 August 2012)

starr_g said:



			Well done Andy and we got to see his "happy" face. He is playing the doubles with Laura now.
		
Click to expand...

So worst result, he gets Gold and Silver! Nice one Andy!


----------



## millhouse (5 August 2012)

Great!  Well done Andy.


----------

